# Canada Info



## Roles86 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello All

Happy new year.

I am a 42yrs old married with 3 children, for many years I have considered moving abroad, Canada has always been the most appealing. So with great gusto thought I would now do something about it. Appears that getting into Canada is a long slog to get permanent residency. Looking at the forum seems many people that have been succesful have professional qualifications. Whislt I have a couple of O Levels I have no other proffesional or recognised qualifications. Having said this I have many years experience in Sales and currently work as a Sales Manager in the freight industry. 

I suppose I would love to hear from anyone with regard to their experience of getting into to Canada, at the moment just looking at what options are open, done some research so far but not sure wether my work experience alone would make my application attractive. Incidentally I do have some savings and home equity that would be used to emigrate.

Cheers and hope to hear from someone!


----------



## Peter B (Dec 29, 2007)

Go to the Canadian High Commission and talk to them about your situation. If you don't have a skill that is in high demand then your chances of obtaining preliminary approval are low. Even with preliminary approval you will need a job offer. This is difficult to obtain without a visa. It's Catch 22. Good luck but it's tough and the process could easily take 18 months.


----------

